# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Sterilisatie terugdraaien man

## BIEBIE1969

Hoi,mijn man en ik willen graag nog een kleine.We hebben allebei al kinderen uit een vorig huwelijk.Mijn man is 45 en ik ongeveer 10jaar geleden gesteriliseerd.Wie heeft er ervaringen mee,wat eventueel de kans is op een zwangerschap en zijn er als het niet kan andere mogelijkheden om nog een kindje samen te krijgen.

Groetjes BIEBIE1969

----------


## tulpje

Hoi Biebie1969,

Als je googled en sterilisatie in toets krijg je een hoop informatie. BEste kans van slagen is binnen 10 jaar , maar kijk maar eens staat allemaal op de kinks en sites. gr Tulpje

----------


## Khenji

Mss is spermabank een idee maarja dan is het natuurlijk niet van je man he en dat zul je waarschijnlijk wel willen he... groetjes khenji

----------


## Sylvia93

ehm t klinkt miss lullig maar ik denk dat ze niet veel heeft aan het bovenstaande bericht van jou khenji... als zij gesteriliseerd is heeft het toch ook geen nut om naar een spermabank te gaan....
de hoofdzaak is gewoon dat ze de sterilisatie ongedaan wilt laten maken en dan op een gewone manier zwanger wordt of als het niet zou kunnen wegens spermakwaliteit met bijv een ivf behandeling of zoiets
maar ik denk dat je gewoon naar de huisarts kunt gaan om informatie op te vragen over het ongedaan laten maken

xxx

----------


## Khenji

> ehm t klinkt miss lullig maar ik denk dat ze niet veel heeft aan het bovenstaande bericht van jou khenji... als zij gesteriliseerd is heeft het toch ook geen nut om naar een spermabank te gaan....
> de hoofdzaak is gewoon dat ze de sterilisatie ongedaan wilt laten maken en dan op een gewone manier zwanger wordt of als het niet zou kunnen wegens spermakwaliteit met bijv een ivf behandeling of zoiets
> maar ik denk dat je gewoon naar de huisarts kunt gaan om informatie op te vragen over het ongedaan laten maken
> 
> xxx


ik dacht dat haar man gesteriliseerd was , mijn excuses voor m'n fout , mensen missen nu eenmaal soms eens...

----------


## Sylvia93

> ik dacht dat haar man gesteriliseerd was , mijn excuses voor m'n fout , mensen missen nu eenmaal soms eens...


haha maakt niet uit, maar ook gesteriliseerde mannen kunnen het laten terugdraaien, (togh?!)

----------

